# Ambient sensor/switch



## theheed08 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a 1969 custom s and the ambient switch for AC went out. Does anybody know where you can get one or what other years would be compatible for my car?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

*A/C Ambient (Temperature) Switch...*

I have a 1969 GTO with an A/C Ambient (temperature) Switch located on the top right side of the cowl, near the right hood hinge. Asked a lot of parts houses and finally got some information from a local GM dealer that it was described as above. GM parts guy tells me it was discontinued in the 70's, but they did give me a GM part no. 3917359, according to his books, assuming that does any good. Called Ames Performance and they tell me I'm the first one to ever ask for one. Obviously, they don't have one either. Two wires hook into this so called switch. I'm a little puzzled how to tell if it's even bad to begin with. I did an ohm test and the circuit is closed in the switch. Laid it in ice cubes and even put a light amount of heat to it and the circuit is stays closed. Assume it might be bad? Supposedly no one has it available. Can someone enlighten me a little ????

Searched the Forum and this is the only comment (without reply's) I could find about one... seems I'm not the only one.  confused:



theheed08 said:


> I have a 1969 custom s and the ambient switch for AC went out. Does anybody know where you can get one or what other years would be compatible for my car?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If a guy knew what values it was suppose to have, wonder if you could find a fuel injection ambient temp sensor that matches those values and mod the wiring??


----------



## dewaynewilson (Sep 11, 2019)

*ambient temp switch*

Were you successful in finding a supplier - am in need of one as well for 69 but I found part# 9792638 in a manual - hasn't helped much on search though.


----------

